# New Portuguese Tumblers



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

After almost a year building my loft I finally got some birds. They are 2 pair of Portuguese Tumblers, and they are tiny! These pictures are just as I opened the box. They made the trip from Wisconsin to Maryland just fine. The little black hen actually laid an egg in the box. Hope you like them.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Look Like Tipplers


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Where U Get Them From? They Look Good


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah they do kinda look like tiny tipplers. I bought them from a man in Wisconsin.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Here are a few more pictures of my birds. They are doing great! Hope you like them.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

they look great, i miss my ports, i should have never sold them


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I can see getting attached to them, they have great personalities. Nothing better than the pitter pat of little tumbler feet at feeding time.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

At least you dont have to try to wait and figure out which is the hen haha! They're very nice! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That's the cock on the nest. The white one and the black one near the feeder are also a pair.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

I meant the moment you opened the shipping box you already knew which was the hen lol


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh yeah thats true, lol. When I saw the pictures of the pair when I picked them out I tagged the white one as the hen. When they arrived and I saw the egg I was confused for a few seconds.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

beautiful birds


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks teocallipittz


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Love these birds they are beautiful


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks tjc1, they really are nice little birds with sprightly personalities. They were not terribly friendly at first but now after a month they are letting me sit with them while they eat and will run around near my feet while I scrape the pen.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Short video of the boys defending their nests http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYhrWLCE9to&list=UUAtwvKyXqdpCD4JE5WW-9_w&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Chad20190 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice birds.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

zippy where in MD are you from your loft is mighty clean


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Coocooloft I live down near Ocean City Maryland on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Your birds will really be healthy since your loft is so clean


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

To be fair the loft is brand new and the birds have only been in there a month and a half. I do plan on keeping it clean but I'm sure it will start to look dirtier over time, lol.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

they are very pretty - i dont have any black white splash but i like that color, i have 1 coppery black ,1 yellow bar and 2 almond females all very friendly . i bought mine from a member of this forum best purchase i made love the birds.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

New Portuguese Tumbler babies! Kite dad and sulfer check / dun check hen. They are 17 days old, cute arent they? I have to admit they werent so cute a week ago but they are getting there now. I had no plans of having babies until next spring but I had gone away for 2 days and when I got back they were on eggs so I figured I would let them raise the babies and then swap eggs for a few months. These were banded as 2012 birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do like them!!! very nice birds! the man you got them from shipped them well it looks like. they really are adorable!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks spiritwings, they are really small for their age. When I had modenas the babies were twice this size by 17 days. The parents were shipped well and settled in very quickly to their new home. I even got the parents to eat out of my hand last week but they got the living you know what scared out of them by a hawk slamming into the roof of the flypen trying to get at them. Now they are nervous again.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I had room for some, they were on my short list of breeds..love them...I think better then figuritas, you never know what color is going to turn up and they are so spunky and cute. good luck with them, I have heard that some people even fly these.. not sure if the show ones do but have heard they are fun to fly as well as have in the loft.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I want to fly them, I built my loft with that in mind. I guess it's normal for birds of prey to show up at his time of year? Flying in the Maryland area spring summer and early fall only? I understand that there will be losses but to have a hawk attempt to get them when i only have 4 and they have only been here 2 months seems crazy. It's funny I read in another post that you wrote that birds of prey will show up once you have pigeons and that is so true. I have never seen a hawk around here until I put the pigeons in the loft, lol.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i'm in west virginia, 10 minutes from maryland, i fly all summer but starting in september this place is crawling with coopers, the red tails don't bother my stuff because i have a group of crows that keep them at bay plus they're not as stealth as the coopers, coopers are sneaky little devils and don't care if me or the dogs are out in the yard, we need more DDT!


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Hav they started breeding ???


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I let them raise one round before winter.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

A few questions

1. Can u take a picture of ur loft (i'm trying to build a new one)

2. How much did it cost (i want to see it first)


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have a build thread in the loft area of the forum.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

ok nice loft, thanks


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Jasmeet,
There are some great lofts in the fresno area. Have you looked at some of the ccpf members lofts? They have a great club down there with a active membership.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

franciscreek said:


> Jasmeet,
> There are some great lofts in the fresno area. Have you looked at some of the ccpf members lofts? They have a great club down there with a active membership.


yea ik but im only 14 and my parents dont really let me go places like two other people's houses =/


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are these two babies at 26 days old. They were just kicked from the nest by the parents, poor things, lol. They can both fly well already. Hope you like them.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

They are very pretty


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice birds and nicer loft!

Thanks


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks coocooloft and pouter guy!


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

I love winter baby for some reason which is obvious their feathers are so much thicker they look like cute little fur balls,I have 2 babies the same Age and they are so cute


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice birds! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

let us know when the egg hatches .did she lay the second egg .or is that her second egg


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Sunne. Coocooloft they are really fluffy especially the dark one.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks nancybird


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

abluechipstock said:


> i'm in west virginia, 10 minutes from maryland, i fly all summer but starting in september this place is crawling with coopers, the red tails don't bother my stuff because i have a group of crows that keep them at bay plus they're not as stealth as the coopers, coopers are sneaky little devils and don't care if me or the dogs are out in the yard, we need more DDT!


very nice birds guy!!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Zippy your welcome.Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is the dark one. It's amazing how these birds grow. To think on December 1st this bird was in an egg an inch long, now hes flying around the loft.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Look how pretty the markings are.Very nice bird!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Zippy. Nice coloring. Quite a difference between the two in the earlier picture.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Just saw the original pictures of your new Tumblers. WOW! Great looking birds. Glad to hear you're finally populating that beautiful loft. Obviously I was away for awhile.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Nancybird! Almondman the loft is no longer pristine even though I clean it regularly, lol. I started out with 2 pair now I have 7 birds in about 2 months. Just shows how rediculously prolific pigeons are. Here is a collage of this bird over the last month.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Zippy,

Do you plan on flying your portuguese?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Franciscreek,

I do want to fly some. I was planning on having two strains going, one that I bred for flight performance and one for showing. I have already had a hawk scare the crap out of them when they were in the flypen so im not sure how that will go. It is winter so maybe it will get better in the later spring and summer


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

you wont need two strains, you can have both in the same bird. we have very good tumblers that show. You will need to be selective and cull hard. There are a few lines that dont seem to tumble at all.I was flying two small kits that were all rated 93 to 97.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow do they roll or tumble? I guess im saying is it one flip and then back or do they roll down like a birmingham roller? What size are the kits, 6 birds or so? I had heard that they fly better in small kits, not sure where I heard that from, lol. I do know that the breeder I bought my birds from never flew them since he lives in town. I have no idea what line these come from other than he is a respected breeder in the show pen. Also not sure when I can start training them with the hawks being so agressive already before the birds have even been let out once.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

they tumble, my best birds tumble three or four times and head back to the kit. I found them to fly better in smaller kits of 8-10 birds


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

is this a Portuguese tumbler?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't tell the size but it does look like a Portuguese Tumbler.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd say no. The head doesnt look right. Is it banded? Most breeders use a PTC band.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

36 days old


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

36 days old


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the beak and head on the dark bird. Very nice.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking that as well, not sure of the eye color unless they tend to lighten a bit as they age. Right now it's not exactly pearl eyed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what lovely little birds.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks spirit wings. They are really cute and small, fit right in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MsEOP1azxU&list=UUAtwvKyXqdpCD4JE5WW-9_w&index=1

Great new episode of Pigeon TV, lol.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

beautiful birds!!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Hamza


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crXALLwkjfg&feature=youtu.be

Hand Feeding my birds


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They sure are pretty.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

just back from the national show, there were some outstanding portuguese tumblers there. Jim Torraro had the BOB with a red two color tiger hen and ROB with a black two color cock. Justin Curl (a youth exhibitor) had the third best with a three color tiger. I think Mike Spencer was 4th - 7th. He had a beautiful group of birds he brought out from Utah. Ken Davis and Bill Harrison brought up several nice birds from southern california. There were 135 or so portuguese tumblers exhibited.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow 135! The Lancaster show last weekend had at best 10 Portuguese Tumblers. Dd you exhibit?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Zippy,
I did not, I took my last portuguese to a youth exhibitor at the show. I have placed all of my birds with youth exhibitors at this seasons shows.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you getting out of Portuguese Tumblers?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, my last four were delivered this weekend.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats to bad, Your the second person ive talked to moving on from Portugues Tumblers. Is there a reason, are you concentrating on another breed?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes there is, I dont care to deal with a couple of the regional club members out here on the west coast. Love the birds, enjoyed flying them and made sure they all went to people that will keep working with them.
I just picked up some taganrog tumblers and altenburg trumpeters


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Ah, I can see that. I know a few people that moved from Modenas for the same type of issues. I really like those taganrog tumblers, they look like a fantail / English shortface mix. Very cool.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

the portuguese just keep getting better. the quality get better every year, do you guys fly yours?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I really want to fly them although Im a bit worried about the hawks around here. I had one do a semi flip right in the loft after bathing. She came in and was flapping to dry her wings, hovering about 2 feet high when she tumbled sideways.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a GREAT pic Zippy........cute littel Port there that looks healthy and friendly!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Woodnative! I thought that picture was funny because either I have a gigantic hand or that is one tiny pigeon, lol. Here are a few more.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is the man from Wisconsin on Pigeon Talk?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

No he's not, I could pm you his number if you like.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know where in Wisconsin he lives? Btw the birds and there babes are beautiful.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice picture.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

lol i meant birds. but yea if hes close by then i'd like his number. what town are his birds in?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

The white one is the uncle of the brown one. I think he's in sheboygan. I'll pm you the number, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

He's jsut coming out of a molt so his feathers are a bit puffed.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice looking bird.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

